# What breed is my rabbit?



## LisaCarol5 (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is a website I made with photos of my rabbit I got last night. I've done a ton research and she comes across as several different types of rabbits. Broken Black New Zealand rabbit maybe? Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks!

namethisrabbit.weebly.com


----------



## LisaCarol5 (Aug 31, 2013)

Www.namethisrabbit.weebly.com


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Sep 1, 2013)

I would say mixed breed or Broken New Zealand.  How big is she?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 1, 2013)

*That's an English Spot. She's cute. *


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 1, 2013)

That is* NOT* an English Spot. Even if you ignore all of the things that are wrong with the markings, the coat and body type are wrong, too.   I'm inclined to think a mix.

This rabbit is an English Spot.


----------



## LisaCarol5 (Sep 2, 2013)

She's 13 weeks old. She may weigh about 2-3 lbs.
I know her spots are not like the English Spot Rabbit. 
I only suspect she's a Broken New Zealand because I saw another post and her rabbit looked just like Bella and someone said she was a New Zealand. 
Her fur is extremely silky and beyond soft. Ears are straight up and not floppy. 
If she is a mix, would the vet be able to tell me what she is mixed with?
Thanks y'all for your help!


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 2, 2013)

As with most of the marked breeds, a lot of English Spots don't make the grade as far as markings - some are even solid colored! 

A three month old NZ would be about twice the size of your bunny. 

A Vet would be guessing, just like we are. As small as your bun is, and with those short ears, she probably has at least one of the dwarf breeds in her. She is cute!


----------



## VickieB (Sep 2, 2013)

Her rabbit does appear to have a line going down the back like an English Spot, though the body shape is different. Could it have some English Spot in it?


Okay, just saw some pics of some other new kits, and they all have lines down their backs too. Guess that must be fairly normal in rabbits. Mine are all white so I'd not seen that before.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 3, 2013)

There are several marked breeds (Checkered Giant, Rhinelander, English Spot, Blanc de Hotot, Dwarf Hotot)  that are only shown in a particular variation of the broken pattern. Several other breeds (the Lop breeds, the Rex breeds, Satins, etc.) may also be shown as Brokens. The pattern itself ranges from a bit of white on the feet and maybe a white spot on the forehead (we refer to that as "booted") to the extreme of the Hotots, with just a tiny bit of color around the eyes and the rest of the rabbit white. There are a lot of modifying genes that determine just how the pattern is expressed. The standards for the marked breeds are very finicky, with very specific requirements for the markings. The Lops, etc, are much less fussy. Their standards usually require color around the eyes, color on the ears, and some color on the nose, but the nose can be spots or a butterfly (no preference) and the body can be spots or a blanket; as long as the amount of color falls between the minimum and maximum allowable amount, just how it's done doesn't matter much. You may see elbow spots, cheek spots, a stripe on the back, "buttons" down the belly, or not, and it makes no difference in those breeds.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2013)

*She may be a Netherland Dwarf mix, or an English Spot mix, or something similar to that.


Here at the rabbit rescue if it looks like that they just label it an English Spot mix and call it a day. *


----------



## secuono (Sep 13, 2013)

She looks like a regular 'pet mix' just to be sold for it's cuteness.


----------



## LisaCarol5 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank y'all so much for your input!! I'm fine with calling her a mix.
Again, I appreciate all the help and info you have posted


----------

